# [USB] Impossible monter clés automatiquement

## Damiatux

Plop,

En mai de cette année, j'ai fais une installation de Gentoo sur l'ordi portable de mon frère, un peu à la va-vite et du coup, il était impossible de monter automatiquement des clés USB. J'avais pourtant correctement suivi les trucs et astuces pour utiliser ConsoleKit et autres sans HAL, mais ça n'as pas régler le problème.

Lorsque que je branche une clé USB sur l'ordi, je n'ai même pas d'icône représentant de périphérique USB dans le poste de travail de GNOME, mais j'obtiens quand même ça dans dmesg :

```

# dmesg | tail

[ 1541.401461] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler G3  PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[ 1541.401680] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[ 1542.386321] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 15646720 512-byte logical blocks: (8.01 GB/7.46 GiB)

[ 1542.388313] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[ 1542.388319] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 41 00 00

[ 1542.388324] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 1542.392448] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 1542.409700]  sdb: sdb1

[ 1542.412925] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 1542.412929] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

Voici mon emerge --info :

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5800_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 23 Jul 2011 19:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.2.10

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA skype-eula PUEL AdobeFlash-10.1 dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb userlocales vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Et voici mon .config :

http://pastebin.com/Qum6YdvA

L'installation date, et le problème aussi, mais je n'ai peu avoir l'ordi que il y a quelques jours, et après quelques recherches et tests, je ne suis pas arrivé à faire marcher le montage automatique.

À bientôt,

Damiatux

----------

## inky-full-bash

Salut !

En suivant ces instructions pour un bureau gnome :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965-highlight-polkit.html

ça n'avait pas non plus fonctionné pour moi.

En fait, j'ai réglé le problème en installant lxpolkit à la place de polkit-gnome, tout simplement. C'est assez bizarre, mais peut-être que ça résoudra tes problèmes ...

----------

## barul

Tu peux monter les clés USB sans consolekit et autre trucs du genre, simplement avec une règle udev.

----------

## Damiatux

Dommage, ça ne marche toujours pas.

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu installé udev, udisks, polkit, consolekit ?

est-ce que consolekit tourne ?

----------

## Damiatux

Tout est OK.

----------

## barul

Je sais pas si Gnome affiche les dossiers des périphériques montés autrement que par Gnome lui même, mais avec la règle udev tu peux accéder à tes périphériques via le terminal.

----------

## Ezka

Quelqu'un a une régle udev un peu sympa pour monter toutes les clefs ? parce que je cherchais ça y a quelques temps mais on trouve en général des rêgles dans le style :

récupérer le UUID du disque USB (ou un identifiant hardware)

quand tu repères l'identifiant sur l'USB tu le monte là

du coup c'est sympa pour ma clef ... mais comment on fait pour les autres ?

----------

